# Gun Safe - Electronic Lock ?



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a safe and have heard stories of electronic locks malfunctioning and the owners not being able to get the door open. Problem is most of the safes I've seen have electronic locks (versus manual ones).
Anybody know if this is a problem or is it all just internet talk ?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Buy a quality safe and you won't have any problems. Cheap safes have cheap locks.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I have heard the horror stories but found that they all have a physical key that will open the safe if the e-lock fails. I have had one for a while and no problems so far.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep. Most have a key.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, my Homak has an electronic lock with key backup.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I have had 2 safes with electronic locks for the past ~8 years with no issues.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had my electronic lock on an entry level Sentry gun safe for years without problems. It has a key back up just in case.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

So with the key back-up you just open it with a key ? Hmmm. Why have the combination lock at all ?
I'm kind of thinking about that Cannon Wide Body safe that Tractor Suppy has on sale Black Friday for $699. Anybody have any experience with it ?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



welldoya said:


> So with the key back-up you just open it with a key ? Hmmm. Why have the combination lock at all ?
> I'm kind of thinking about that Cannon Wide Body safe that Tractor Suppy has on sale Black Friday for $699. Anybody have any experience with it ?


You have to take the electronic case off to get access to the key slot on most. Plus i like quick access


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

This is my safe, I love it but wish it had a elec lock. It's a pain getting into sometimes. I need a flashlight and readers to see the numbers and I still manage to screw it up sometimes.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Walmart on mobile hwy has Cannon safes. But I would gladly give Tractor Supply my money than walmart for a big ticket purchase.


----------



## BenTpoles (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a good read about every aspect of a safe: http://www.6mmbr.com/gunsafes.html

I actually just bought the Winchester from Tractor Supply. It was the recommended low end safe on that website. It features the LA Guard commercial electronic keypad. 

They were going fast as the Black Friday sale started today at Tractor Supply


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> This is my safe, I love it but wish it had a elec lock. It's a pain getting into sometimes. I need a flashlight and readers to see the numbers and I still manage to screw it up sometimes.


Outside, you can have the electronic keypad installed on your safe. Was looking at safes at Scotts and one had a mechanical lock and they would change it out for $150.00. Don't know what locksmith would charge.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Really, I need to look into that

Thanks


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought a 36 gun Liberty Safe from Lowes. Couldnt beat the price with an extra 10% off. Digital lock is a S & G. Great product---

Mike


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Make sure the it has mechanical a backup or can be replaced in the event of a complete failure. Mine didn't during Ivan and 4 feet of water on a 4 foot safe resulted in quite a few blades with a cutting wheel. I went with a traditional dial after that. It was a liberty safe. Not knocking them at all I went back with a liberty just mechanical this time.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Watched a friend's house burn once. No problem since all of his insurance and other paperwork was in a fire safe. Big problem since the dial melted to the safe door! He got his papers out about 3 weeks after the fire and then began the process with his insurance company. The safe was rated to 1400 degrees but the dial apparently wasn't!


----------

